# Breeding Schedule Spreadsheet



## Glyn Allinson (Jul 17, 2014)

*Posted this on RabbitTalk, got 1 response.*
"Looking around the net for a breeding spreadsheet, but had no luck. so I made a very basic one, thought I'd share. It might not be any use to anyone (other than me)."
Spreadsheet shows dates, depending on how many times a year Doe is bred.
Someone did mention that there was software to do this, but I like a challenge.
Excel format

Breed Plan.xls

Libre/Open office format
Breed Plan.ods


----------



## animalmom (Jul 17, 2014)

I read your title and thought, wow here's someone who can't count to 30.  Shame, shame on me!

I've looked at your spreadsheet and find it quite remarkable in it's direct simplicity.  Absolutely nothing wrong with simple and direct.  Sometimes we all get bogged down with bells and whistles in programs.  I just want a program, or spreadsheet to give me answers not compound my question with too much information.  Good Job!

Thank you for taking the time to set up the spreadsheets and all the variations.  I'll give it a test spin when I re-start my breeding program this fall.

I rate this two paws up!!


----------



## Glyn Allinson (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you animalmom, I'll admit its partly my own idleness, pop in the dates, print and pin on cages.


----------



## geebee (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you for this. My two does have recently started breeding and this will help me immensely.


----------



## hoosiercheetah (Jul 28, 2014)

This is awesome, thank you!


----------

